# Not sure wood



## steve bellinger (Mar 16, 2016)

Cut this tree out of a ladys front yard yesterday. She didn't know what it was. Well as it was just a old half dead tree didn't plan on doing anything with it but dragging it over in a large ditch behind her barn. Well after taking it down and seeing what was inside, quickly changed my mind.Today i cut it up and haled most of it home. If any of ya all have a good guess of what it is, i sure would like to know.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 16, 2016)

Send me a 12" x 12" x 5" chunk and I'll give you a positive ID. No charge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks like a maple to me. I'd say box elder but the color doesn't seem red enough. Were there any seed pods hanging that looked like tiny, dirty socks?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd guess some kind of maple too... Nice find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 16, 2016)

Any smell to it? Any leaves? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 17, 2016)

I was thinking maple myself, but if that's what it is. It's not a flavor i've gotten before.:) As far as box elder , i seen know signs of the seed pods any where and yep i've seen the pods before. As far as leafs there was red and white dogwood in bloom, and what i think was red bud n bloom. But on this there wasn't anything even trying to bloom. By the way, the color in the second pic is more the true color of this all the way through.


----------



## DaveHawk (May 5, 2016)

Thats Trident Maple or common name Silver Maple.


----------

